# Senior Portraits



## Lyncca (Jun 13, 2008)

I've been getting asked to do some senior portraits recently.  When you do these, do you do the standard "drape" picture as part of your package for their school portrait or is that something the school does as part of the schoolbook pictures?  Just wondering if I need to order the drape...


----------



## Bthornton (Jun 13, 2008)

You can use a drape if you want but I never have senior girls ask for it anymore. For the yearbook portrait it's a shirt of their choice done an a blue or gray background most of the time.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 13, 2008)

I would think that it would depend on the school in question.  Many schools probably take the standard 'year book' photo (or have a photographer come in and shoot them all).  I've heard that some schools will allow the students (usually only the grads) to use a less formal photo which might come from a photographer of their own (you).

I'm still baffled at the 'Senior Portrait' market that you have down in the US.  For many photographers it's big business...yet here in Canada, it's almost non existent.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 13, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I'm still baffled at the 'Senior Portrait' market that you have down in the US. For many photographers it's big business...yet here in Canada, it's almost non existent.


 
Really?  Yea, it's huge down here.  I have this photography thing all figured out.  If I get in with the new born mom's (who want pics every month) and seniors, I will be set! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 13, 2008)

I guess I will wait until a consultation with the seniors and order a drape if/when I need it.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 13, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> Really?  Yea, it's huge down here.  I have this photography thing all figured out.  If I get in with the new born mom's (who want pics every month) and seniors, I will be set! :mrgreen:


When I see a post title with 'Senior Portraits'...my first thought is always 'Portraits of old people'.  

I've got a sister in High school...so I'm going to try to drum up some business...but it's just not common up here.  The schools have a photographer come in (I think the school board has a contract with a certain company) and those are the only photos.


----------



## amberlark (Jun 13, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> I've been getting asked to do some senior portraits recently.  When you do these, do you do the standard "drape" picture as part of your package for their school portrait or is that something the school does as part of the schoolbook pictures?  Just wondering if I need to order the drape...



If you are interested in really great drapes check out Madcamp backgrounds.  I really get behind them 100% as artists and artists should support other artists!  All of their backgrounds are like buying an original work of art!  I left a link above, check it out   

Amber
Kubota Image Tools team


----------



## Palyriot (Jun 13, 2008)

Around me, if you're a senior in high school, you get senior portraits.  I'm not surprised that the demand for portrait photography is as big as it is in the U.S., for senior portraits at least.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 13, 2008)

amberlark said:


> If you are interested in really great drapes check out Madcamp backgrounds. I really get behind them 100% as artists and artists should support other artists! All of their backgrounds are like buying an original work of art! I left a link above, check it out
> 
> Amber
> Kubota Image Tools team


 
Yea, their stuff is gorgeous, but unfortunately, $475 is a bit out of my price range for a single backdrop right now...


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 13, 2008)

Are you looking for a backdrop or a gown?  When you said 'drape' I assumed you wanted the black gown that seniors wear for photos.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 13, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Are you looking for a backdrop or a gown? When you said 'drape' I assumed you wanted the black gown that seniors wear for photos.


 
I was referring to what you are thinking of.  The thingie you wear for your pictures.


----------



## onedayillknowbetter (Jun 13, 2008)

Just my own little opinion: Senior Pictures bugged the living s*it out of me for the majority of my high school career (In the most beautiful city in the world , The Colony TX) 
   At my school, we were required to go to the studio that was commissioned by the school to have our cap and gown portraits taken.  Making you drive out to like Addison to have them taken, they hope that you're going to just do your whole portrait session then and there with the 18 year old photographers they have and the SAME EXACT BACKDROP EVERYWHERE!!!  All the while, sessions run upwards from $700. 
   My father took my Senior Pictures, and we went out to a farm and took them there.  That white backdrop or fake background with your favorite little trinkets thing gets soooo old after a while.  Why not offer location senior portraits?  I was always so much more impressed with images not in front of a white background--and I think other people are as well.  It makes it look more like lifestyle model photos rather than Senior Portraits, and everyone wants to look like a model in their photos.

I apologize if I came off a little harsh, but it really aggravated me when my friends spent thousands of dollars on their senior portraits and they really didn't look good.  Charge them all you want, just make sure the work you're giving them is quality!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 13, 2008)

onedayillknowbetter said:


> Just my own little opinion: Senior Pictures bugged the living s*it out of me for the majority of my high school career (In the most beautiful city in the world , The Colony TX)
> At my school, we were required to go to the studio that was commissioned by the school to have our cap and gown portraits taken. Making you drive out to like Addison to have them taken, they hope that you're going to just do your whole portrait session then and there with the 18 year old photographers they have and the SAME EXACT BACKDROP EVERYWHERE!!! All the while, sessions run upwards from $700.
> My father took my Senior Pictures, and we went out to a farm and took them there. That white backdrop or fake background with your favorite little trinkets thing gets soooo old after a while. Why not offer location senior portraits? I was always so much more impressed with images not in front of a white background--and I think other people are as well. It makes it look more like lifestyle model photos rather than Senior Portraits, and everyone wants to look like a model in their photos.
> 
> I apologize if I came off a little harsh, but it really aggravated me when my friends spent thousands of dollars on their senior portraits and they really didn't look good. Charge them all you want, just make sure the work you're giving them is quality!:mrgreen:


 
I completely understand and agree with you.  All of my senior packages are either studio OR a location or the option of both.  I think it is needed to have the more reserved pictures, but then go out and about and see the city and go to places that the kids like.  I was talking last night to a young lady that is pretty much a kid sister asking her what she was looking for when she had her pictures (she graduated last year).  She gave me a lot of pointers and ideas of where to go. I think it's important to talk to them and find out what THEY want, whether it be a glamour shot or hippie chick on a farm...

It actually never occured to me to do the "drape" until a Mom was asking my friend if I had it.  It seems so 1993 (that was my graduation year )


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 13, 2008)

Mike...  we worked really hard to develop the market.  When I was starting out, it was presumed that everyone had to use the "school photographer" for their senior portraits. Seniors get more service than underclassmen, with multiple outfits and proofs.  Underclass students simply receive a package.  

Over YEARS, we educated the public, explaining the school is not in a position to decide where you spend your money.  So as students started seeking out alternate sources, their demands increased.  Now, it's "anything goes," with multiple sessions, multiple locations, and on and on.  Some schools insist that you use their photographer for the yearbook photo.  They want a consistent look.  This is usually done with no cost to the student.

Lyncca...  I've been doing senior portraits for 30 years, and the drape pre-dates me!  Maybe it's time to bring it back.  I've not seen it in my area.

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 13, 2008)

Good point Pete.

I know a handful of Canadian Photographers from around the country and we all want to increase awareness of 'professional (non-school) senior photos...but none of us speaks 'teenager' anymore.   

I've heard that in many areas of the US, it's a big deal where the student gets photos done and sends them out to family members, who then send back money or gifts.  Sort of like a Confirmation, batmitzvah etc.

I've personally never seen traditions like that around here....not as far as photos, unfortunately.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah i live around Toronto Ontario and my 'senior' photos were done during your lunch period behind the curtain on stage. really wasnt a big deal to any of us. the way i saw it was just photos for my mom and who ever she wanted to show me off to. 

And i know no one who went outside of that gym to get their shots done.

Maybe a reason why its so big down in the states is because high school is a much bigger deal down there then it is up here. when i think of american teenage life i just think of 'Glory Days' from the Boss. lol for alot of people i know highschool was just.. school.


----------



## maytay20 (Jun 18, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I would think that it would depend on the school in question. Many schools probably take the standard 'year book' photo (or have a photographer come in and shoot them all). I've heard that some schools will allow the students (usually only the grads) to use a less formal photo which might come from a photographer of their own (you).
> 
> I'm still baffled at the 'Senior Portrait' market that you have down in the US. For many photographers it's big business...yet here in Canada, it's almost non existent.


The schools around here have a standard year book photo for the main class page then if they pay more they can have a add like area with a different photo.  It usually contains a letter from the parents also.


----------



## Mike30D (Jun 18, 2008)

The sad thing is, even though it is big here in the U.S. the market is getting smaller. Lifetouch has it's put a LOT of independent photographers out of business (or at least out of the Senior Portrait market) due to having contracts with a lot of school districts. Contracts which state that Lifetouch does ALL the photography, including sports teams. They continue to make millions of dollars a year in this segment with a big strong arm. The future looks as though there's no one to stop them in their tracks either.


----------



## Kenny32 (Jun 18, 2008)

I was the yearbook editor for my high school yearbook this past year.

We required a standard backdrop for our yearbook picture, and a lot of schools do the same. I believe the reasoning behind this is because if you do it with a non-standard background something inappropriate might slip through.

The whole issue with our school is that we are a state school. Therefore, we have to have an OSP (Official School Photographer) which will be the only company we can accept images from for portraits. Don't ask me why, but I read through the contract and it's definitely not supporting the state's economy for local studio owners.

Personally, I thought it was BS because I was just ready to take some free photos because I wanted to have everyone in the yearbook. The least amount this company charged was $15 for pretty much 3 poses. And some people just would not pay for it. 

Aside from portraits and the new born mom's, you might want to get into youth sports...Parents love seeing pictures of their kids...Especially if you find the ones that are LOADED.

Hope this helps!


----------

